# IBC 2015 Handbook



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 3, 2018)

Any one has a soft copy of the  IBC 2015 Handbook or the commentaries  and would like to share? 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## RLGA (Aug 3, 2018)

What do you mean by “soft copy”?


----------



## cda (Aug 3, 2018)

Jaber Alhaji said:


> Any one has a soft copy of the  IBC 2015 Handbook or the commentaries  and would like to share?
> 
> Thanks in advance .





This may help a little


http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...C-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-I_Compressed.pdf


http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-II_Compressed.pdf


----------



## fatboy (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks cda!


----------



## north star (Aug 4, 2018)

*$ ~ $*

FWIW, ...the Links that ***cda*** provided are for the
2012 Edition of the IBC.

Thanks ***cda*** !  

*$ ~ $*


----------



## jpranch (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey folks hate to be a wet blanket here but... Those types of sites are bootlegging copy written material. Not only from ICC but from NFPA, ANSI, ASTM, ACI, and the list goes on and on. If you want the federal government to write the codes keep on buying pirated stuff and watch the nonprofit standard writing organizations disappear. Just sayin...


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2018)

I understand 

But someone than needs to talk to::

http://diberville.ms.us/

Plus my city requires our library to have s copy on the bookshelf

So I walk into the library and pull out a hard copy or I walk into the library and find the same book online

Plus::

https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/collections/i-codes?state=I-Codes&year=2018


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2018)

cda said:


> I understand
> 
> But someone than needs to talk to::
> 
> ...


"City Requires" *Handbooks and Commentaries*? or the code books?


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2018)

Ok 
Code books only


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2018)

cda said:


> Ok Code books only


Handbooks and Commentaries helps pay the bills for ICC


----------



## jpranch (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes they do help pay the bills but believe it or not codes and supporting products are not very profitable. Regardless if it is ICC, NFPA, ANSI, ASTM it cost a lot to produce all that stuff. It also seems that the costs of goods and services to produce the final product for market keep rising as well. I get to see the numbers folks. There is also a reason why the code are available in a read only format from all the above SDO's and more.


----------

